# SSG Brandon Pepper, B Co 4/3 SFG (A)



## Etype (Jul 24, 2012)

> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 23, 2012) – A U.S. Special Forces Soldier was killed in an insurgent attack while on patrol in Ghazni Province, Afghanistan.
> Staff Sgt. Brandon Robert Pepper, 31, was assigned to Company B, 4th Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) headquartered at Fort Bragg, N.C.  He was a Special Forces communications sergeant.
> This was Pepper’s first deployment in support of Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan. In 2003, he deployed to Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.
> Pepper is survived by his spouse, brother and parents.


http://www.soc.mil/uns/Releases/2012/July/120723-03.html
http://www.soc.mil/Memorial Wall/Bios/Pepper_Brandon.pdf
Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## Cyberchp (Jul 24, 2012)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP SSG Pepper.


----------



## pardus (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP. Condolences to those left behind.


----------



## TB1077 (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP SSG Pepper.  Thank you for your service and ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 8, 2012)

Went through the course with Pepper. He was a good dude. Remember he used to get ribbed about SGT Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. Rest easy brother.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 8, 2012)

RIP SGT Pepper'.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## tova (Oct 9, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Oct 11, 2012)

RIP warrior.

I think he has a brother in SF as well.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2012)

Blue Skies, brother.


----------

